# NDS-card.com problem?



## Evakkosiili (Oct 3, 2015)

I ordered an r4i gold for 3ds from them. Paid with my credit card it was charged everything went ok, but now I have not received any email from them about my order. Is this normal or should I start to call my bank and tell them to kill my credit card?


----------



## Evakkosiili (Oct 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2015)

I ordered from them ez flash 3 in 1 card about half a year ago and everything was ok. I received the card and it's working very well. But I pay them using paypal. Wait a little more. After all they are the sponsor of this site.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Oct 14, 2015)

Evakkosiili said:


> I ordered an r4i gold for 3ds from them. Paid with my credit card it was charged everything went ok, but now I have not received any email from them about my order. Is this normal or should I start to call my bank and tell them to kill my credit card?


Usually the shipping takes 24~48 hours, last time when I bought from 3DStown I get tracking the next day.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Oct 20, 2015)

It can take a while to go through- I ordered from them recently- a standard DSTwo and it took about a 10 hours for the post to go through. From the sound of it, you ordered during a a time they had stated they were out on a holiday as well, especially with paypal payments, which they seem to handle manually, it may take them a bit to catch up on orders placed during their off time.


----------

